
Did Google Manipulate Search for Hillary (2016) - datalist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEvD1Wu9uQo
======
slivym
Google is known to remove bad suggestions. I suspect they deliberately avoid
anything contentious.

If you try "Donald Trump" and then start typing Collusion, it won't suggest
collusion until it gets to "Donald Trump Collu" at which point it suggests....
"Donald Trump Collusion Speech".

From Google's own documentation[1]

>If no predictions appear for a search term, the algorithm might have detected
that:

>The search term isn't popular.

>The search term is too new. You might need to wait a few >days or weeks to
see predictions.

>A potentially disparaging or sensitive term was associated with a name and an
automatic rule was applied.

>The search term violates Google’s policies. Learn more about Autocomplete
policies.

Basically they just avoid anything controversial.

[1][https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/106230?co=GENIE....](https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/106230?co=GENIE.Platform%3DAndroid&hl=en)

~~~
craftyguy
But somehow doctoring results is not controversial?

